# [SOLVED] seit udev probleme mit dri

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

ich hab seit umstieg auf udevfs pur probleme mit dri.

in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log steht folgendes:

```

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"

(II) I810(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

```

und tatsächlich: /dev/dri existiert, aber card0 ist nicht vorhanden...

wie bring schaff ich, dass das angelegt wird... mit diesen dri und grafiksachen hab ich zum glück bis jetzt noch nicht sooo viel zu tun gehabt... aber nun brauch ich es.

mein grafikkarte verwendet übrigens i810 als treiber und NICHT i915.

die nötigen module sind geladen und auch sonst hab ich nichts verändert. hab auch xorg schon upgedatet....

seit neuestem kann er auch nicht mehr das modul "speedo" laden...

glxinfo | grep rendering liefert:

direct rendering: No

thx in advance

PS: hab bei google auch nicht wirklich was über error 999 rausfinden können....Last edited by _hephaistos_ on Tue Aug 31, 2004 6:44 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Neo_0815

Also laut meiner rules-config müsste über

```

KERNEL="card*", NAME="dri/card%n"

```

dein dri Card Eintrag erzeugt werden, wird er nicht also scheint im Kernel das entsprechende Modul zu fehlen.

X versucht ja laut Log das Module "i915" zu laden, das Kernelmodul für das DRI also, hast du das denn übersetzt ( und geladen, dann würde nämlich das card0 Device auttauchen )?

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi!

thx für deine antwort.

jo, den eintrag hab ich auch...

das i915 ist \\DAS\\ kernelmodule für DRI?? das hatte ich noch nie geladen...

```

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                      >                                                                    

   <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

```

das hats eigentlich bis jetzt immer getan... 

wo krieg ich also i915 her, bzw steht, dass das geladen werden soll??

thx

ciao

----------

## Neo_0815

Hm dann anders - wenn das das richtige Modul ist, ist es geladen ? Weil dann sollte wenn die passende Hardware da ist das Device erzeugt werden.

Das er das i915 haben will steht in dem Log ... das kann aber ein Guess von X sein.

```
 Quoted:

[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915" 

```

Ach ich sehe gerade, habe 2.6.7-gentoo-r14, da steht im Kernel folgendes zur Auswahl:

CONFIG_DRM_I810, warum nimmst du nich einfach das  :Wink: , kompiliern, laden und es soltle tun.

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

also:

hab jetzt mal i830 (is doch net i810) per hand geladen.

dann sind bei lsmod gleich 3 abhängigkeiten...

in der xorg.conf steht als "driver" i810 -> mit i830 startet x nicht mehr.

i830 war also nicht geladen -> wenn ich das lade, liefert Xorg.0.log keinen Fehler 999 mehr, sondern sagt, dass das dev gefunden wird, kann es aber nicht initialisieren....

mit dem geladenen i830 module krieg ich kernel-ooopses und mein system freezed, wenn ich x RESTARTE...

da ist doch mehr faul oder?

was kann ich da tun?

wozu ist eigentlich das module "speedo" gut -> ist doch für die fontverwaltung mitverantwortlich oder? auf alle fälle kann das nun auch nicht mehr geladen werden....

thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

eine andere frage - passend zu speedo (denke ich):

sind bei euch die verzeichnisse 

/usr/share/fonts/100dpi

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi

/usr/share/fonts/Speedo

/usr/share/fonts/CID

auch leer???

thx

----------

## Neo_0815

Nein sind sie nicht.

Öhm 830 ...  hm, also wenn er DRI net initialisiern kann sollte es das falsche Modul sein ... ma guckn *nachgucl/les*

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi, die verzeichnisse waren leer, wegen einem (mir "neuem") use-flag: bitmap-fonts

ja, aber wenn ich zB i810 lade hab ich absolut keine abhängigkeiten drauf. bei i830 gleich 2-3....

voll strange... hab mir heute schon öfters lspci angeschaut und die ausgabe von

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 3582 (rev 01)

hat sich meiner meinung nach geändert. das wurde schon immer erkannt, als 855GM.... wird an udev liegen hm?

thx

----------

## Neo_0815

Udev hat damit nix zu tun, das liest auch nur aus was SysFS und damit der Kernel vorgibt.

Was meinst du denn für Abhängigkeiten?

Wenns ne 855GM ist dann den i830 Treiber eben ... wenn du dir da sicher bist sollte DRI auch gehen, AGP Support ist aber an ( braucht zumindest der i810er ).

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

jaja, i830 passt -> bin mir jetzt auch sicher.

AGP support ist auch drinnen und geladen.

ich poste gleich mal die meldungen, die nun kommen:

```

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) I810(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) I810(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) I810(0): [drm] drmAddMap failed

(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

```

ich versteh nicht, wie er auf i915 kommt....

und halt...

```

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

```

thx!

----------

## Neo_0815

Aber du nimmst den i830 in der xorg.conf ? Der i810 hilft beim Fehlersuchen ja nicht weiter wenns i830 braucht, weil der probiert doch schon wieder i810 laut Log.

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, aber wo kann ich sagen, dass i830 bzw. i810 verwendet werden soll?

wenn ich in der xorg.conf

Driver      "i830"

nehme, dann startet x gar nicht mehr...

thx

----------

## Neo_0815

Dann nimm mal den i830 ... und mach dann eben ein:

X -probeonly 

Und dann her mit den LogAusgaben und den Fehlermeldungen die da kommen.

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi again!

danke für deine geduld  :Smile: 

er sagt (mit meinen worten), dass das modul i830 nicht gefunden werden kann

ciao

----------

## Neo_0815

Hm ok ... dann nehmen wir doch das i810 ^^ ... *grübel* .

Also nach dem da:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=5312173&forum_id=7177

sollte das mit dem 915er Erkennung und dem i810 also richtig sein, denk ich mal.

Tjo nun ist mal guter Rat teuer.  Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein ...

Ging das denn schonmal, jemals ? Geht es mit nem Knoppix ?

Und der Fehler kommt wenn du als Modul das : i830 nimmst und als Treiber in der XConfig i810 ?

Was sagt "dmesg" wenn du das Modul lädst? Irgendwas in der Art:

```

------------

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated

Graphics Device

PCI: Enabling device 00:02.1 (0000 -> 0002)

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 1: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated

Graphics Device (#2)

```

??

Und in der xorg.conf steht auch drin: Load "dri"  ?

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmmm was macht knoppix: i830  :Smile: 

genau:

dmesg liefert:

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 1: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (#2)

thx derweilen  :Smile: 

----------

## Neo_0815

OK, also zusammenfassung:

Load "dri" ist an, als Kernelmodule ist i830 geladen und xorg.conf nimmt als Driver "i810"  .... und der Fehler ist immer noch da?

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, die zusmamenfassung stimmt...

hier mal eine schöne oops message:

```

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 1: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (#2)

[drm:i830_dma_initialize] *ERROR* can not find dma buffer map!

[drm:i830_irq_emit] *ERROR* i830_irq_emit called without lock held

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address f000e2d3

 printing eip:

dfcb084d

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: i830 prism54 firmware_class ohci_hcd yenta_socket ehci_hcd uhci_hcd intel_agp agpgart snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_pcm_oss snd_pcm snd_page_alloc snd_timer snd_mixer_oss snd

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<dfcb084d>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00013296   (2.6.7)

EIP is at i830_kernel_lost_context+0x11/0x61 [i830]

eax: f000e2c3   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000010   edx: ddc02d30

esi: dfcb88a0   edi: dd750000   ebp: dfcb8a20   esp: dd751ed0

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process X (pid: 10485, threadinfo=dd750000 task=ddc02d30)

Stack: 00000000 dfcb27d1 dfcb88a0 00003282 dd750000 dd750000 dfcb88a0 dfcaceed

       dfcb88a0 dfcb8f0c dfcb8f14 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001

       0000000a 00000000 ddc02d30 c0112f06 00000000 00000000 dd751f2c 00000000

Call Trace:

 [<dfcb27d1>] i830_dma_quiescent+0x17/0xa6 [i830]

 [<dfcaceed>] i830_lock+0x1fc/0x2a1 [i830]

 [<c0112f06>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x12

 [<c0112f06>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x12

 [<dfcacc7b>] i830_ioctl+0xc9/0x13f [i830]

 [<dfcacbb2>] i830_ioctl+0x0/0x13f [i830]

 [<c015b702>] sys_ioctl+0xf7/0x24d

 [<c01058ff>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 8b 40 10 8b 90 34 20 00 00 81 e2 fc ff 1f 00 89 51 14 8b 43

```

dma buffer map also... hmmm hast du dazu was zu sagen?

thx

----------

## Neo_0815

Ja  :Wink: .

Habe geforscht und gesucht und gefunden  :Wink: 

http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg17869.html

Wende dich am besten vertrauensvoll an die Mailingsliste, das Problem scheint bekannt. ^^

MfG

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi!

dann werd ich das mal checken...

hängt also mit der Xorg version zusammen.  :Sad: 

hoffentlich geht da was...

thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, für alle die es interessiert:

einfach von dem link, den Neo_0815 angegeben hat den kernel patch für das Modul i915 runterladen und kernel patch -> worked...

i915 wird in zukunft i830 ersetzen, weil das anscheinend (offensichtlich  :Smile: ) ziemlich buggy ist.

ein problem hab ich jetzt noch (concerning this problem I think...): das module speedo -> wird das bei euch geladen bzw. wird es richtig geladen?

seit neuem erhalte ich auch beim start von xfs:

```

Aug 31 16:32:52 localhost xfs: CONFIG: unknown parameter "cache-hi-mark"

Aug 31 16:32:52 localhost xfs: CONFIG: unknown parameter "cache-low-mark"

Aug 31 16:32:52 localhost xfs: CONFIG: unknown parameter "cache-balance"

Aug 31 16:32:53 localhost init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

```

und ich glaube ja, dass das "speedo" module mit dem xfs etc zusammenhängt.. hat da jemand eine idea?

thx again  :Smile: 

----------

## Neo_0815

```

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

```

Tut 1a.

MfG

PS: xfs nutz ich gar nicht ... hab nur einen X Server von daher langt das ... .

----------

## _hephaistos_

arrrr wieso hab ich das nicht?

kannst du mir das sagen?

glaubst hat es einen sinn (nur zu testzwecken), wenn du mir das modul mal schickst?

thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, ein freund hat mir das modul geschickt - und wird nun geladen...

passt  :Smile: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Sorry hatte es zu spät gelesen  :Wink:  - ein remerge von xorg hätte es aber auch getan obwohl das nat. länger gedauert hätte.

MfG

PS: Editieren sie Mal ^^.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi!

nein remergen eben nicht... das hab ich natürlich gemacht. xorg dauert eh nur ca. 1h - das ist ja ein geschenk  :Smile: 

thx für deine hilfe

----------

